# Copper Canyon - Mexico ~VIDEO~



## mtbbill (Dec 31, 2003)

*At the end of October I went on a truly awesome nine-day adventure tour to Copper Canyon in Mexico.










Here is the original thread I posted on the trip.

I finally got done with the video for the trip. Words and video just simply can not adequetely convey what an incredible life experience traveling through Copper Canyon can be, so keep in mind that it is cooler, steeper, funner, and a whole bunch more "er"s than it looks on the video. I could have easily made this two videos but decided I liked it better as one big yonking video.

The video 16 minutes long and will set your harddrive back 115MB.

Right Click to Download*


----------



## Ski-U-Mah (Jan 28, 2004)

Man, thanks for that treat. I needed that just about now sitting up here in the wind blown, snow covered tundra of the northern plains.

One of your best works to date for sure.


----------



## Wherewolf (Jan 17, 2004)

*Oscar time!*

Is it too late for an Academy Award nomination? Great scenery, riding and production! Interesting how the low angle of the sun this time of year shows even that far south.


----------



## YuriB (Jan 12, 2004)

*now THAT...*

..is a passion hit.
Waren Miller with bikes and no hype. awesome.


----------



## MrMountainHop (Oct 20, 2005)

*Awesome!*

It won't be easy going to work after watching that. Good stuff!


----------



## Winston (Apr 27, 2004)

*Awesome!*

Awesome video, a must see!

You really conveyed the fun of mountain biking in this video.

Great songs, high quality video, nicely edited, cool Ken Burns effects with the still pictures.

The video has some incredible views and some chunky-tech singletrack here and there.

Cool song credits at the end.


----------



## tigerdog (Mar 16, 2004)

This will do nicely.

I'm invigilating an exam right now and I'm bored to tears. Now I can look forward to this downloading, and watching it.  

Going to Creel myself in 2 weeks. Just hiking though  

I'd like to organise a biking trip there for later next year.


----------



## ingluis (Dec 4, 2004)

Roger Ebert says:

One of the year's best films! Has Oscar written all over it.

Entertainment Weekly says:

An emotional rollercoaster ride of epic proportions...Magnificent!


----------



## tigerdog (Mar 16, 2004)

I'll second the thumbs up.

Can't comment on the sound, as I have to have it muted right now. That looks so good. Great work.

I'm busy downloading the rest of your videos right now.

Thanks for completely making my morning.


----------



## Full Mountain (Mar 30, 2005)

thanks forr that...brings the spirits up after straining my ankle at work yesterday
thanks for the passion hit
DMR


----------



## imjps (Dec 22, 2003)

*Sah Wheet*

Since your original post, I have been waiting for this video. What a great surprise to find it on such a dreary, foggy day.

Nice, sweet, fantastic.... Thanks for posting this.

And thanks for putting the song credits in there as well.

jps


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

How cool!!

Damn... I gotta save some bucks and go up there. It's freakingly beautiful belief...and in my own country!!


----------



## LyNx (Oct 26, 2004)

Well I'm gona post thsi reply now as I will b waiting a while to get it DLd on my crawl-up. I can bet that it's going to seriously make me jones to ride and hopefully by the time I've finished DLing it (sometime prob just about middle to end of next week) my thumb will be better and I can go for a ride. Look forward as always to your stuff MTBill.


----------



## fr-rider (May 19, 2004)

Cool video! What type of camera did you use?


----------



## Anonymous (Mar 3, 2005)

Well done! Thank you.


----------



## RCC (Mar 28, 2005)

*Awesome!*

in one word AWESOME! did u guys go on your own or with a tour co. and how much,if i may ask? later.


----------



## RideFaster (Dec 18, 2004)

*Thanks*

That was great! I wish the weather was like that up here in Massachusetts. The animals were cool too.


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

Nathaniel Williams said:


> The animals were cool too.


That's until you find a donkey/cow/(insert farm animal name here) at the exit of a blind corner.....

Been there, done that (I mean almost crashing with an animal 5 times heavier than you)... It ain't fun.


----------



## mtbbill (Dec 31, 2003)

*


Warp2003 said:



That's until you find a donkey/cow/(insert farm animal name here) at the exit of a blind corner.....

Been there, done that (I mean almost crashing with an animal 5 times heavier than you)... It ain't fun.

Click to expand...










I know the feeling 



fr-rider said:



What type of camera did you use?

Click to expand...

Here is my setup



RCC said:



did u guys go on your own or with a tour co. and how much,if i may ask?

Click to expand...

It was a tour through KamiKiwi Adventure Tours. They have thier standard price on the site but we did a customized longer version that ran just a little more. Pretty freaking reasonable considering what you are getting.

Thanks for the kudos.*


----------



## vans380 (Sep 11, 2005)

Awesome! Great job!

I hope to make a video like that of the trails I ride around here someday.


----------



## gobike (Jan 30, 2004)

*amazing*

One of the best, if not the best home vid. i've had the opportunity to DL. Nice job! I judge a good vid on this site by the "does it make me want to go" factor and needless to say, I WANT TO GO. Thanks!


----------



## tigerdog (Mar 16, 2004)

Hey Bill

I'm going to be in Creel for a couple of nights just after Christmas. No bike, just a little hiking, unfortunately. Where did you guys stay? I'm trying to call ahead to book a room somewhere.

Matt


----------

